# free plants with purchase



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

My wife got me some wood from our lfs for fathers day. I boiled like I was suposed to and put them in the one of my tanks now I have all they plants growing around it. are these ok to leave in or can they hurt any thing. I've only ever had plastic before.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

? not sure what you are asking


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yah, what type of plants, pictures>?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

you boiled it and now you have plants coming out of it?? Interesting...... I definately wanna see pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> you boiled it and now you have plants coming out of it?? Interesting...... I definately wanna see pics


Thats what I'm thinking, pics please :nod:


----------

